# Pigeon Nests



## Lammy

what things do pigeons make nests from other than sticks & feathers?

how big are the nests of pigeons? are there 2 compartments 4 each baby?

would they use string? or blue objects?

 Andrea


----------



## John_D

Feral pigeons outside may use leaaves, pieces of wire, stuff like that as well as the twigs and feathers (see the other thread on nests).

Pet pigeons, well, they may use almost anything they see as resembling a twig (even we wouldn't think so  ). We got one who 'steals' colored paperclips and even tried to haul Cynthia's spectacles-on-a-string up to his nest. They may take spare pieces of electrical wire of any color - really, anything they can carry!

They are best provided with something like tobacco stalks (from some pigeon supply houses) or some folk use pine needles. Short lengths of thick string, so long as they can't get it tangled round feet, are OK - but thin string, thread and such is a real danger to pigeons. Some ferals probably try to use it in nests and end up getting it wound tightly round toes and causing serious damage.

John


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

I offer a mix of tabaccoo stalks and Timothy Hay for my birds to make their nests out of. I also give them nest bowls and put a nest felt in the bottom of it.

As birds go, Pigeons aren't the greatest nest builders. I have three pairs. One pair will build a pretty good nest, while another pair builds a so-so nest and the last pair will throw two twigs in the nest bowl and call it good...  Anyway, I usually wind up "helping" them a bit with nest building.


----------



## TaylorGS

Andrea,
My pigeons make thier nests out of hay or sticks. Most of the time they have one nest for 2 squabs,(baby pigeons). And most of the time my pigeons make thier nests 10 to 12 inches.
Taylor


----------



## Lammy

the nest i saw that was on the ground (probably from a lot of wind) was like 2 nests joined 2gether, would they ever do that?

from  Andrea


----------



## seraphimgurl

*Nests*

The pigeons that I have like to use pine needles that I rake up and keep. I have been told that the pine needles also help keep mites away. I have also seen them use their own feathers. If my pigeons don't make a good nest then I put in a small shallow bowl with a little bit of kitty litter along with the pine needles, this works well. If you do the kitty litter thing and they are knocking over the bowl, put some lead weights in the bottom.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## elvis_911

Well good luck


----------



## Lammy

Hi,

what do pine needles look like?  

from Andrea


----------



## re lee

Pine needles are what grow on pine trees instead of leaves its needle like growth. they fall off natural and can be collected. THey make great nest material for pigeons. And do help keep pariste down as they are solid so bugs can not breed in them and give off a little oder that bugs do not like. PLUS can be found most every where.


----------

